# Under Armour custom EMT gear



## redbull (Sep 30, 2011)

Weird question but does Under Armour offer EMT custom made gear?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 30, 2011)

redbull said:


> Weird question but does Under Armour offer EMT custom made gear?



Why would you need something customized for EMTs?


----------



## redbull (Sep 30, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Why would you need something customized for EMTs?



I love Under Armour


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes but if its "under" why would you need EMT printed all over it?


----------



## redbull (Sep 30, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Yes but if its "under" why would you need EMT printed all over it?



I'm just a brand name :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:. I use Under Armour at the gym and its never let me down.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 30, 2011)

redbull said:


> I'm just a brand name :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:. I use Under Armour at the gym and its never let me down.



Good rule unless you want to look like an overcompensating tool:  Don't wear anything related to your job at the gym.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 30, 2011)

Under armour makes boots. Thats all you need. Dont go plastering im an emt everywhere. Especially at a gym. Everyone and their mother will be running up to you asking for medical advice or not feeling well.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 30, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Under armour makes boots. Thats all you need. Dont go plastering im an emt everywhere. Especially at a gym. Everyone and their mother will be running up to you asking for medical advice or not feeling well.



Or laughing at you...


----------



## Anjel (Sep 30, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Or laughing at you...



That too


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll admit to wearing service issued t-shirts (logo on the breast only) at the gym. But that's because our logistics division in their infinite wisdom orders these shirts as a base layer and the sleeves are consistently longer than the uniform sleeves and far heavier than a base layer should be. Therefore they get relegated to pajamas, yard work and the gym since they oblige and issue me six of these t-shirts every year.

Of course I work out at a very small crossfit gym and everyone pretty much knows everyone anyways.


----------



## Jon (Oct 3, 2011)

Underarmor is now selling a base layer undershirt... not compression, but tight-fitting, with a neckline that doesn't bunch or fold, and NO logos on it. Fantastic for uniform or non-uniform undershirts!


----------



## Nervegas (Oct 7, 2011)

Jon said:


> Underarmor is now selling a base layer undershirt... not compression, but tight-fitting, with a neckline that doesn't bunch or fold, and NO logos on it. Fantastic for uniform or non-uniform undershirts!



And they just came out with their new speed freak boots which are amazing. A buddy of mine who is a cop out here turned me on to them. I didnt like the high back zipper boots, nor the "EMS" quarter boot, these fell in between and are like wearing tennis shoes. Little pricey at 169$ for the pair, but Ive had everything from blood and vomit run right off and clean up easy, so I feel its worth it. Only draw back is the fact that it doesnt have a zipper and requires lacing up every time.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 8, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Good rule unless you want to look like an overcompensating tool:  Don't wear anything related to your job at the gym.


I disagree.... I wear my FD shirts at the gym almost exclusively.  It's a shirt I can get dirty and sweaty in, and not worry about having it ruined by excessive washes (although some of the silk screening is starting to crack).  Much better than other T-shirts that I wear in normal life.

I have seen POs wear their PBA shirts and other FFs do the same.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 8, 2011)

Nervegas said:


> And they just came out with their new speed freak boots which are amazing. A buddy of mine who is a cop out here turned me on to them. I didnt like the high back zipper boots, nor the "EMS" quarter boot, these fell in between and are like wearing tennis shoes. Little pricey at 169$ for the pair, but Ive had everything from blood and vomit run right off and clean up easy, so I feel its worth it. Only draw back is the fact that it doesnt have a zipper and requires lacing up every time.



Just get one of those "add a zip" things.


----------

